
Faculty Spotlight: Erik Hurst - unimpressive
https://bfi.uchicago.edu/news/scholar-profile/faculty-spotlight-erik-hurst
======
unimpressive
"Right now, I’m gathering facts about the possible mechanisms at play,
beginning with a hard look at time-use by young men with less than a four-year
degree. In the 2000s, employment rates for this group dropped sharply – more
than in any other group. We have determined that, in general, they are not
going back to school or switching careers, so what are they doing with their
time? The hours that they are not working have been replaced almost one for
one with leisure time. Seventy-five percent of this new leisure time falls
into one category: video games. The average low-skilled, unemployed man in
this group plays video games an average of 12, and sometimes upwards of 30
hours per week. This change marks a relatively major shift that makes me
question its effect on their attachment to the labor market."

Welcome, to the desert of the real.

